# What food for platy?



## xeon (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi, i am new to this and have a 25g tank with only five platy atm. Currently i am feeding them flake food, is there anything better i could be feeding them? I have read that they can be fed zucchini, is it a slice a day? Ant help would be appreciated. Thankyou.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

I've never fed any of my fish plant matter. i feed mine a staple of flakes, with bloodworms, black worms, and brine shrimp. i also feed krill eyes. when i defrost krill for my turtles, the eyes often fall off so i feed them to the fish.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

blood worms
tropical granules
tropical crisps
brine shrimp

A small helping is sufficient and variety is beneficial..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Xn:

I have 10 platties in my tank and I have fed the foods in the prior posts but have also fed:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi-your-info/17320-homemade-recipes-west-texas-style.html

Please note that I do feed flakes ever couple of days at one of the two daily feedings (I really do not know why except that the flakes may contain "something" which my homemade recipes do not and which may be necessary to the diet of my fishies).

TR


----------



## xeon (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for all your help and suggestions, im sure i can keep my fish nice and happy.


----------



## xeon (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, so if i feed my fish frozen bloodworm for instance, how many of those little cubes do i need to put in the tank? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

they are pigs they will eat anything. they even go after shrimp wafers of the cories.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

for those little cubes-- get a small kitchen knife and scrape off a LITTLE of the worms and put in the tank. there is a lot of food in those cubes and they will fould your water. 
I usually scrape off some of the frozen worms and rinse in a little water to get off the excess blood. Some of the whole worms in there will choke the fish like platies and guppies. Also as stated they will eat until they actually explode!
They only need a taste a couple times a week.
Mine like microwaved english cucumber for a treat once a week also. They will pick around the tank looking for algae to eat as well. 
Sometimes mine get to miss a meal if i have been very generous with the blood worms. 
As long as there is a bit of algae in the tank they will not starve!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Xn:

Two Items:

1)


mousey said:


> for those little cubes-- get a small kitchen knife and scrape off a LITTLE of the worms and put in the tank. there is a lot of food in those cubes and they will fould your water. ...


IMHO the above is good advice.

2) The "flat packs" are much less expensive for an identical quantity of food.

TR


----------

